# PBB Kirks Point



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Will be fishing at Kirks Point Saturday morning 14th launching at 6:00am weather permitting anyone interested

Cheers Kelly


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Luck Kelly, hope you can get amongst them.Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry GoneFishin, It's an area I really want to explore but the work bug has me in its grip Sat. Go get em


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Kell I'm a no can do this weekend but next may work for me 

Milt,


----------

